# Best Laser Printer Transfer Paper



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

Can anyone point me in the right direction of light and dark fabric transfer paper for a Laser printer I own a Xerox 7760 Phaser 7760 Color Laser Printer for Tabloid Graphics Design Applications

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

JMclothing said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction of light and dark fabric transfer paper for a Laser printer I own a Xerox 7760 Phaser 7760 Color Laser Printer for Tabloid Graphics Design Applications
> 
> Thank you for your time.


There are two good laser transfer for lights in my view. One is *Imageclip* which is self weeding two step transfer system and the other is *Duracotton HT.* I am more inclined towards *Imageclip* because of its self weeding property. It is also good for light pastel color fabric. It has limitation though. *Imageclip* does not work well with very light and gradient color image. I do use *Duracotton HT *occasionally on whites only when the image has gradient and very light pastel colors.

Both transfer papers come in 8.5 X 11 and 11 X 17 sizes. *Duracotton HT *has 8.5 X 14 size also.

As far as Opaque is concerned I have not found anything I really like except Airwaves Fabric Opaque. Most opaque I have tried eihter crack, peel or fade after several washes.

There is one opaque that is self weeding that is made by The Magic Touch called *WoW 7.1*. The transfer paper is a multistep process and very expensive. The inital package of 10 with silicon softpad is $65.00.

Do a forum search for *Imageclip*, *Duracotton HT*, and *WoW 7.1* for more info.

I do have two pairs of *WoW 7.1*. I just have not pressed it yet. I want to make sure I am doing it right and follow the instruction to a "T". I hate to ruin the only samples I have.


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you for all your info. very helpful


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

JMclothing said:


> Thank you for all your info. very helpful


You are welcome.


----------

